# I miss Charlie...



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I've been thinking about Charlie alot lately. I miss him. Just thought I'd share some pics of him. He was a Black Lab / Border Collie Mix...we think. He went to "The Bridge" in early November 2006. He was one year old. 

this is from the day we brought him home...


he aparently wanted out...


we call this....SHARK ATTACK!!


Wifey and Charlie...


Me and my boy...


at the beach...


Chillin' on one of his last days....


We miss you Charlie!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Oh what a handsome boy, a really lovely looking dog. Its so sad that he died so young, that just isn't fair that you had such a short time with him.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, He was such a good boy! It's funny how you forget all the bad things that they do after they're gone.  But he was a great first dog....and was pretty mellow...probably because of his heart problems. He was such a goofball, and always made us smile.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful black coat on him, so shiny. I'm sorry he was only with you such a short time, it's not fair when their lives are shortened. Was his health bad?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Beautiful black coat on him, so shiny. I'm sorry he was only with you such a short time, it's not fair when their lives are shortened. Was his health bad?


Yeah, he had a congenital heart defect. It popped up when he was 6 months old, and we spent several thousand $ on trying to figure out if we could do anything...but after 6 months of test's and waiting...we found out that there wasn't anything we could do and it was getting worse. So we let him enjoy life, went and got Carson, and then about a week later it was to the point where he was having daily episodes...so we decided it was time for him to go to the bridge...where he could run and be happy. We both cried like little babies. ...and so did most of the vet staff...everyone knew him.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Jeremy....great pictures. It really sucks that he had to go at such a young age... I just can't imagine losing my two now. They are such a big part of our lives....

Just reminds us to enjoy every minute.....


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

He looked like a character!!! That second picture is hilarious...what a face!!! I bet he's watching over you guys now...and happy that you still think about him!


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

WOW he was a very handsome labbie boy.. Its sad when they pass young and its hard to lose a furbaby..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful puppy, and so young. Would it be offensive to ask what happened? My apologies if it is.

He was adorable, and clearly loved!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

He looks like he was a real joy. I do hope that your happy memories can often bring smiles to you. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

He looks like he was a really sweet dog. I can only imagine how much you miss him. Thanks for sharing the photos - love that second one!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow, Jeremy great pictures! Thanks for posting them. It is sad to lose a dog.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing such great pics of a wonderful young 'un. Cool spring water, new tennis balls and loads of new friends are with Charlie at the Bridge--play hard Charlie!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh just saw what happened. ****, so sorry 

Wow, so Carson was influenced a bit by him! Awww


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Charlie looks like a real scallawag! So sad that his life was cut so short. I'm sure his memory will live much longer with you.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can tell you that time doesn't take the pain away, but it does make it a bit easier to cope. Keep your memories close to you.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear this. I bet you miss him so much! He was a very handsome boy.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Charlie sure was cute. I still get sad sometimes when I think of my rabbits. 

It's hard to lose something you cared about.


----------

